# Two Special Forces Soldiers from 3rd SFG (A) to receive the Distinguished Service Cross



## Ravage (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/June/120611-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 11, 2012)  – The Commander of the U.S. Special Operations Command will present the Distinguished Service Cross to two Green Berets from 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) during an 11 a.m. ceremony June 12 in the John F. Kennedy Auditorium on Fort Bragg.

Adm. William H. McRaven will present the awards to Chief Warrant Officer 2 Jason Myers and Staff Sgt. Corey Calkins, for their valorous actions during separate missions in support of Operation Enduring Freedom in Afghanistan.  

The Distinguished Service Cross is the second highest award for valor and is awarded to a person who distinguishes himself by extraordinary heroism and personal risk to his life while engaged in military operations involving conflict with an opposing/foreign force.  

Chief Warrant Officer 2 Myers is being recognized for his actions during an ambush while on a joint patrol with Afghan National Police on March 23, 2010, in Khowst Province.  Although wounded, Myers repeatedly exposed himself to enemy fire to save two Afghan officers and ensure his team was able to clear the ambush site. 

Staff Sgt. Corey Calkins is being recognized for his actions during an assault against Taliban in Marjah, on Feb. 18, 2010.  As the sole combat advisor to a 69-man Afghan National Army Company, Calkins led an assault on enemy defensive positions.  Rallying his partner forces, Calkins was able to pursue the Taliban fighters 1,500 meters in order to clear the area to call in MEDEVAC for three wounded Marines. 

FOR THE MEDIA: Media wishing to cover the ceremony must contact the 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), Public Affairs Office at (910) 432-7589. Media should provide after-hours contact information, to include e-mail addresses, so we may keep you advised of any changes to the program schedule.

Members of the media who wish to cover the ceremony must register with the PAO by June 11 before 3 p.m. Please provide the number of news team members, video/still photographers, live trucks and other special equipment you plan to bring to the ceremony. Media planning live coverage during or after the program must provide that information when responding to this invitation. Special needs or interview requests should be submitted as well.

Media should meet PAO at 9:45 p.m. on Tuesday, June 12 at Stryker Golf Course on Bragg Boulevard. The media convoy will depart Stryker no later than 10 a.m. PAO representatives will also escort live trucks in that convoy.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is the video:

http://bcove.me/ixdlkcqc


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 12, 2012)

Outstanding! Good work warriors!


----------



## Etype (Jun 12, 2012)

3rd Group is stacking up the valor awards lately. We have another awards ceremony coming up this week.

Edit- sorry, you already covered that here.


----------



## Karoshi (Jun 13, 2012)

"Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson"

Outstanding examples of courage and leadership, especially with all of the recent leadership failures across the military. This gives myself and others an extra reminder that things could always be worse,and challenges can always be accepted!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/June/120613-01.html

*Special Forces Soldiers awarded Distinguished Service Cross for Valor*

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 13, 2012) – Two Green Berets from 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) were awarded the Distinguished Service Cross in a ceremony held at the John F. Kennedy Auditorium June 12.
Chief Warrant Officer Jason W. Myers and Staff Sgt. Corey M. Calkins received the U.S. Army's second highest award for valor for two separate missions in Afghanistan in 2010.  The Distinguished Service Cross is second only to the Medal of Honor.
"I am extremely honored and humbled to receive this award," said Calkins, a senior weapons sergeant and native of Midland, Mich. "I was just the one called on that day but I know any other guy on my team would have done the same thing."
Calkins distinguished himself on Feb. 18, 2010 as part of a dismounted patrol consisting of U.S. Army, Marines and Afghan National Army Soldiers. During this patrol Calkins faced a formidable size enemy force in fortified positions. Facing this threat, Calkins assaulted his way through the area successfully suppressing the enemy force to allow the safe evacuation of three injured Marines.  
"Corey Calkins constantly exposed himself to effective PRG, PKM and mortar fire as he almost single handedly routed the entrenched Taliban in order regain the vital terrain and to save the lives of his fellow Americans and Afghan partners," said Adm. William H. McRaven, commander of U.S. Special Operations Command.
During the ceremony, vignettes were presented describing the actions of Myers and Calkins.  McRaven referenced the vignette when describing Calkins' ability to rally troops to action.
"The ANA, spurred on by Sergeant Calkins’ undaunted drive towards the enemy, hurled themselves against the enemy in an apparent effort to match their mentor’s bravery and aggression," said McRaven. "Undaunted drive…that says it all."
Only two months after Calkins' valorous actions Myers distinguished himself along a single lane road in the mountains of Afghanistan March 27 where his patrol was ambushed by an enemy force of approximately 75 to 100 insurgents. During this ambush Myers took command of the situation by directing movement, returning fire and providing medical aid all while exposing himself to enemy machine guns and rocket propelled grenades.
"There are so many heroes on my team and I am just so honored to be here," said Myers. "I just did what needed to be done and I know that anyone else would have done the same."
"Chief Myers did what no normal man would do," said McRaven. "Chief Myers did what only a very small percentage of Soldiers in the history of the U.S. Army have done - he fought his way out of a deadly ambush by constantly exposing himself to RPGs, and PKM fire and rallying his force, saving the lives of his Afghan and American partners and then taking the fight to the enemy until victory was assured."
Towards the conclusion of the ceremony McRaven put into perspective the actions of both Myers and Calkins and what it means to be a Green Beret.
"The Green Beret isn’t just a piece of headgear; it is a symbol of all that is good and right about America.  It represents the finest Soldiers ever to take the battlefield. Jason Myers and Corey Calkins represent all that is good about the men who wear the Green Beret," said McRaven. "For those that witnessed the actions of Chief Jason Myers and SSG Corey Calkins on those fateful days in Afghanistan, they will forever be in awe."
"I want to thank you again for your incredible service to the Regiment, the Army and this great Nation. To the men of 3rd SFG, your reputation continues to grow. Your legacy will be found not in the wars that you fought, but in the men that fought them," said McRaven. "You, and the families that give you strength, have earned the respect and admiration of an entire nation."








> Staff Sgt. Corey M. Calkins stands and applauds as Chief Warrant Officer Jason W. Myers receives the Distinguished Service Cross from Adm. William H. McRaven, commander of U.S. Special Operations Command for his actions on March 27, 2010. Myers distinguished himself along a single lane road in the mountains of Afghanistan where his patrol was ambushed by an enemy force of approximately 75 to 100 insurgents. Calkins also received the Distinguished Service Cross for his actions on Feb. 18, 2010. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Marcus Butler, USASFC (A) Public Affairs)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats heros! Good on ya.

RF 1


----------

